# magnetic Vertex Supreme dries out



## djyanan (Jan 30, 2018)

I have a Vertex Supreme Fountain Pen that I made, decided i liked it, and kept it for one of my everyday users.  the problem i'm having is that it dries out.  I've had it now for over 2 years, and for the first year there was no problem, but about a year ago it started being a problem.  I've switched inks out, cleaned it out, flushed it, and it still happens.  Any thoughts from the group?  I've sold a few of them as well, and i'd like to have an answer if the people who bought them come back to me about it.

thanks.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 30, 2018)

Do you use it on a "regular" basis? Is the FP sitting idle for extended periods of time?


----------



## djyanan (Jan 30, 2018)

Yes, i do use it on a regular basis, i like the weight and the size.  Used it yesterday, worked fine.  had freshly filled it the night before.  just went to use it, and it was dry.  doesn't matter if i use cartridges or converter, and happens no matter what ink.  so far have run Noodler's, Parker Quink, and Private Reserve through it (cleaning it each time i switched inks).  Started happening when I was still using cartridges.  rather irritating, because, as I said, i like the pen.


----------



## magpens (Jan 30, 2018)

I am wondering if the cause might be that the magnetic "seal" of the cap to body is inadequate to prevent ink evaporation.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 30, 2018)

Are you using the nib that came with the kit, or has it been changed?  I assume you did not change it.
Since you said it worked fine for a year, Mal's answer sounds like the logical choice, it is not closing as
tightly as it once did.


----------



## djyanan (Jan 30, 2018)

I am still using the nib it came with; this is one of the kits with a non-standard nib.  I haven't noticed that the cap is loose, but i can check it against one of the other ones i have made and not sold yet.  thanks.


----------



## bmachin (Jan 30, 2018)

Since You mentioned Private Reserve and Noodlers you might give this a read:

RichardsPens.com &bull; Pens That Write Right!

There was something of a raging controversy over this a few years back.  I don't know if it was ever resolved.

You might consider disassembling your nib/feed and inspecting them under magnification to see if you can spot any damage or blocking. Then give them a good cleaning in a mild 10% ammonia/water solution.

May not help, but worth a shot.

I don't have any info on Quink, but all of the Waterman inks are universally praised as being trouble free.

Bill


----------



## djyanan (Jan 30, 2018)

Looks like Mal wins for the probable cause - pictures are attached.  see if you can tell which one has been in use for 2 yrs vs the new one.  Looks like I'm calling PSI tomorrow for a replacement.  please excuse the poor quality of the pictures, they were taken with my phone while i was holding a flashlight.


----------

